# Has anyone taken 150mg Clomid? Is it a bad idea?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been on Clomid for 7 months now (4 on 50mg then 3 on 100mg).  My consultant had previously said that if the 100mg didn't work then that would be all they'd do (we don't qualify for NHS IVF) but when we just went to our appointment before Xmas she now says she wants to try 3 months of 150mg of Clomid.

I'm really wondering if it's worth it as it doesn't seem to be doing anything and the side effects have been horrible and I'm worried a higher dose will make them even worse.  Has anyone had this dose, if so were the side effects worse? 

Also, when we've spoken to various private clinics to decide where to go for IVF, the consultants all seem to give the impression that Clomid is a waste of time if it doesn't work in the first few months. I don't know if this is just because they want us to start IVF with them though!

Not sure what the best thing to do is.  I really wonder that I'll be wasting precious time I don't have with 3 more months of Clomid which may not be likely to work, but on the other hand is it worth the chance if it saves us having to have IVF and spend thousands?

Any thoughts or words of wisdom or info people who've also had this situation would be gratefully received

Thanks


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen a lot of private clinics often use this dose for their protocol. Maybe worth trying for one cycle?  As its cheap!
Good luck x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Babynumber

I've since (finally) been referred for IVF though and have just started my down regs.

Good luck with your journey x


----------

